# National Service 1952



## Ratch (Sep 1, 2019)

Inspired by my dad's photos of El Ferdan on the Suez Canal in 1952.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome work!

Do you have anymore images at eye level with the dios like these to share? :lurk5:


















Would love to see many more similiar angles, if you have them! :cheers2:


----------



## Motorcade (Jun 21, 2019)

My Dad did his National Service there also. He didn't like it. Loads of people sick on the ships on the way.


----------

